# So, what do YOU do when your dogs fight?



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi,

I've been reading this and a few other threads about same-pack dogs fighting:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1100687&page=1#Post1100687

I cannot imagine two dogs that live together on a daily basis and get along very well, go into kill-mode with one another - it's a concept that is just so hard to grasp, but apparently it can and does happen so I would like to be prepared in case it happens at my house.

I've seen how a dog worked up into a frenzy does not hear the human yelling, does not hear a shrill whistle the human is blowing, does not hear probably a lot of things when they are all worked up.

I could *not* stand by and watch my dogs try to kill one another. I just could not do this, I would have to step in and do SOMETHING. I am by myself 90% of the time and have no access to a 2nd person to do the "pull them apart by the back legs" thing.

The first thing I would try is to attempt to get their attention with my voice, if that didn't work, attempt to get attention with my whistle. I'm not supposed to physically get in between them without risking serious injury to me. Is there some kind of doggy-mace that is safe to use? I realize their faces, nose and eyes would suffer the burn but I mean safe as in not doing permanent damage. I'd rather have them be uncomfortable and need some face rinsing and maybe some burn cream, than to have a dead or seriously injured dog(s). 

If that's the wrong option, just what procedure do you follow in a situation like this?


----------



## LuckyD (Apr 21, 2008)

I would try buckets of water or the garden hose before mace. I also think an unusual startling noise might work (like clanging pots and pans together). I might even try a broom to try and get between them. If mace was necessary, I'd be very careful not to catch the worst of it myself.

You are smart to think out what your response would be ahead of time, imo.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The only fights I can remember over the years (and its been a long time) were over food, and with a different breed, so I always fed them apart from one another. My husband would pick up a chair, and bring it down over the two which were scrapping. Not hard of course, the purpose wasn't to hurt either one, but over their heads, so that they were distracted - and you can't fight with a chair on your noggin! They were then both put outside, and ignored. Once their human audience was gone, they quit and went back to being friends. I sometimes think that the fights are as much for our benefit as theirs........look Mom/Dad, I'm the boss of him/her!!! Once they get into drive, voice/whistle commands simply don't work, and I would never recommend any kind of harsh spray. I'm curious though - why are you so concerned about this if you don't already have a problem? 

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## amcipar (Feb 9, 2009)

I've thrown a heavy blanket over one of the dogs. It gave me a split second to remove the one who started it. Hopefully you never ever have to use any of this! It is a horrible thing to see!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

First off - they should be conditioned to a command to go somewhere "crate" "bed" - whatever. And practice a very stern authoritive voice!!

I had a very very bad fight - by myself, in a remote location - one dog was in the front seat of the vehicle and jumped out - SQUEEZED out of a partly open window to attack her daughter. Replay of the same scenerio the year before where the daughter started the fight. Both were cycling in/near heat.


I had no mace, only a little water. I was truely resigned to one dog being dead. Hitting them with a coiled long line, yelling - picking one up by the hind legs etc - nothing wa breaking them up. I had a quilt thrown over the seat, and used it to try to distract them by cutting off vision and air. I wrapped it around their heads and when they were struggling to breathe, the aggressor who had the other by the head, let go. 

So - my suggestion is if you don't have mace - get some sort of blanket and wrap it around their heads if they are face to face, or two blankets and put one around each face - try to make them struggle to breathe so they will let loose. Then get one - the more aggressive! - by the collar and command the other to leave - to go to the crate - if you have to kick or hit the loose one so be it...get one into a crate or another room....my dogs know "truck" and I had one by the collar and yelled "TRUCK" and the other jumped into the bed of the truck while I threw the nabbed one into the cab...then locked up the loose one and headed for the vets to sew them both back together.

Lee


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I would say Wolfs suggestions would be the ones I follow. 

I have only seen males get into it that bad or male and female and usually those can be broken quite easily. 

I have always heard from others and seen myself that Males will not usually fight to the death unless a female in heat is around but females will not usually stop fighting.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

You can use a doorway or fence gate if needed. I had one bad fight outside about 2 years ago - I was by myself. I tried the hose with no luck. I finally grabbed one dog by the tail and dragged her into one of the kennels I have set up outside, and shut the gate as far as I could between the 2 of them. They were latched on to each others faces, then lost their grip a bit and had each other by the muzzle and then finally totally lost their grips so I could completely shut the gate. There was some blood, but nothing too serious at that point.

If you're desperate you can get a leash, loop it around one dog and tie it to something then grab the other by the back legs and pull them apart.

I have also used the car trick, but it wasn't a serious fight. I had a male here temporarily, it was really my fault. They didn't know each other well yet and I let them both out of their crates at the same time so they were really worked up. The male started jumping all over Kessy and knocking her around. She got fed up with it and told him off and they got into it a bit. It was not an intense fight, but I couldn't split them up. I was outside again so I opened the door to my truck and called Kessy over. She hopped right into her crate. Eventually that one would have been sorted out on their own but I didn't want to risk any injuries. They got to be best buddies and loved to play together and I never had another incident with them.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Last night my dogs went on the front porch, the only thing I had available was a wicker basket. That didn't work out too good! 

Morgan started it - it's always Morgan who starts it. He was sniffing her, which she found annoying after a moment so she jumped up and started wailing on him. Went on for atleast 2 minutes while I"m screaming NO BAD AUS BREAK IT UP. I grabbed his collar but SHE was bent and kept coming for him. Someone nailed my finger and finally she listened as sat down while he was growling at her and holding her collar (lol, I had his collar)

I get him in the house away from her and who shows up (this is almost 1am) but a very confused looking cop who said he heard screaming. Out of breath and I think I may have pissed myself, I'm like 'COuld you close that door please???' That was the silly part - along with the box of clothes the dogs kicked down the stairs. Cop must have thought he had a domestic going on! Don't taze my dog, bro.

Maybe it was the wrong thing to do since he didn't start it and she had a bloody wound on her ear but I made one of them sleep in the kitchen, the other in the mudroom. I was so pissed (literally) that I didn't want either one of them sleeping in my room like they usually would.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I have found with the little scrapping that Lexi and Athena do is to grab Athena's scruff of her neck,if she is really pissed I twist it.It gets her attention, then she instantly stops and then I can put who ever away.I think that may have worked when the neighbors dog was fighting with a stray we had around.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been pretty lucky to not have to break up dog fight before, just had to control the situation once or twice when my dogs get scrappy with each other, a resource guarding thing its not often tho. 

Although I have seen my dad break up a real dog fight before, he took off his belt and wrapped it around the more dominant dogs rear and pulled her off. I thought it was smart to use a belt instead of his hands to avoid any potential re-directed aggression, always have that in the back of my head, because you just never know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We've had to break up a couple fights here but it always seems to be our smallest dog that doesn't back off. The other day Jax was laying on the floor between my DD's legs. Jax was talking to Banshee, who was standing behind DD. It escalated from talking to barking to one of them lunging. Not a big deal...got up and grabbed Jax's collar and pulled her away. She will stop the minute I touch her. The problem comes when Sierra charges across the house to attack Jax's belly. I still have Jax by the collar. DD is screaming her head off, which is always helpful. DH is sitting on the couch completely oblivious to his surroundings. Banshee has made her point and is calmly watching the whole thing. And Sierra won't back down. 

So...as I'm taking Jax to the crate, that is two feet from me, to at least isolate one of them, Sierra keeps attacking her. Jax was doing nothing then because I had her collar. My foot went out, caught Sierra under her ribs and put her about 3 feet across the room which was long enough to get Jax in the crate.

I just don't think you can plan out what you will do in case of a fight. I didn't have a broom, belt, blanket so I used what I had at my disposal to do it which just happened to be my foot.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have successfully broken up a few fights early on simply by asking the dogs in a cheery voice if they wanted to go for a walk and rattling their leashes. When dogs start fighting, it is almost impossible not to start screaming and yelling at them but I think it tends to escalate the fight rather than defuse it. If you can force yourself to offer them an alternative like a walk or going out, it actually does work occasionally. 

Ideally you've got someone to help you and can do the wheelbarrow method but I know that's not always possible. All my dog bites were sustained in breaking up fights between large dogs by myself and always at the moment when I'd managed to get one dog free of the situation but the other whipped around to nail him and got me instead. Any sort of barrier you can throw between the dogs - a blanket is great, I've also used a plastic garbage can - is a big help in preventing that sort of bite. 

When trying to separate dogs (either alone or with help) be careful you don't cause more damage to the dogs in pulling them apart then they would have caused to each other if left alone. Most dogs go for each other's ruffs and while the fight may look absolutely terrifying, usually little damage is done. If a dog has another dog by the face, however, and we try to pull them apart, you can end up with a serious tear instead of a more minor puncture. I try to get ready and then wait for that split second when the dogs reposition their mouths.

As I've gotten older and better at handling dogs, I've gotten better at prevention - knowing what things aren't safe to have around with what dogs (high value items etc), knowing the body language that precedes a fight and redirecting the dogs in time, but I know fights are not ever going to be totally avoidable so I agree that it's certainly a good idea to have at least a general strategy ahead of time because often times your instinctive reaction isn't actually the best plan.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for this thread. My new rescue (male, 5 yrs.) almost got into it with Lainey (8 mo.) this AM. Day 2 of living together. They were playing in the yard and Booker started growling and getting rough with Lainey who isn't used to it and got real submissive real fast. He was still going for her neck so I yelled at him (I know- not the best reaction). He backed off and stood looking at me as I then tried to reason with him and explained Lainey is a young girl- and I will protect her from him if needed - I was not yelling. It was like he was measuring how serious I was and understood. He then went to play with a ball so apparently I came across dead serious. Being alone, a fight wasn't a possibility I planned for (naive I know). He was used to playing rough with a female Rottie his foster had and just needs to learn some new ground rules at my house.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LuckyDI would try buckets of water or the garden hose before mace. I also think an unusual startling noise might work (like clanging pots and pans together). I might even try a broom to try and get between them. If mace was necessary, I'd be very careful not to catch the worst of it myself.
> 
> You are smart to think out what your response would be ahead of time, imo.


All good ideas, but not the most practical sometimes. It takes time to get the garden hose or some pans out of the kitchen. But then again, unless one is carrying the mace in their pocket 100% of the time, it could take time to grab that, too. It sounds like every second counts. I guess go with whatever "attention getter" might work and is the closest at hand, heh? Unbelievable that we should have to even think about something like this. I've led wayyy to sheltered a life it seems. Dogs fighting to serious injury or worse was never in my vocabulary or thought process before. 

Isn't there some kind of lemon or citrus spray for dogs? That might be safer than mace or pepper spray. Maybe it wouldn't have as strong an effect though?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I wanted to thank you all for sharing your stories and how you broke up your dog fights. At least I have some ideas now just in case it ever happens. 

One or more of you mentioned having been bitten while breaking up a fight. If you've had to seek medical attention for it, what's happened in your situation regarding the police? Have they labeled the dog as having bitten someone or because of the circumstances is it disregarded?


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I've used the startling noise method when two of my older dogs would get into scrapping with each other. This happened when we introduced a five year old female to the other two. Anyway, I fired off a blank starting pistol, which I had to carry pretty much all the time until they no longer were aggressive toward each other.

Each time it looked like they were about to start, I would tell them "I'm going to get my gun..." and they would stop. Pretty soon they didn't do it anymore except for a bit of snarling over prized toys or chewie treats, but that never escalated.

Also, one of the dogs was fear aggressive anyway, and I could tell when she was about to go over her threshold, so before she did, I would talk in a high squeaky voice and get her all happy and she would go over and lick her "sister" and things would be fine again.

Now, Lucy and Nikki are sisters and play well together except when they get all revved up, then things get a little scary. I just take a notebook or magazine or something and whack the nearest inanimate object and redirect them to something else. This happened last night, actually, and so I had to whack the table, then throw some oyster crackers (which they love) on the floor to get them doing something else.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: If you've had to seek medical attention for it, what's happened in your situation regarding the police? Have they labeled the dog as having bitten someone or because of the circumstances is it disregarded?


That is a very smart question and a very imporant reason to avoid getting bitten! (In addition to the other reason - ouch!







) 

In two of my bites I probably should have gotten medical attention. In one of them I got as far as going to the care center but in my state (and perhaps everywhere) they required that a report be filed, animal control come to my house, and the dog be quarantined. Since neither dog had intented to bite me and I had no desire for them to be impounded or even open the door to that happen, nor did I want another bite put down to the account of either breed, I declined treatment. I was liberal with the peroxide and neosporin and took care of the wounds at home. Thankfully I was fine. 

My sister got severely bitten in the hand breaking up a fight between two dogs during a power outage and she actually had stitches. I'm not sure what happened in her case because I don't remember anything happening with her dog Danny, who was a 30lb Setter/Spaniel mix and a very sweet old guy at the time.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If the bite was from my own dogs, I would lie through my teeth and never mention the wound was from my dogs. I would make up some other story.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I`d like to add, go to the sporting goods store, get one of the marine air horns, comes in a small can and very portable, blast that at the pups fighting, also works well when your walking on leash and here comes the loose dog ready to fight


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My father has been bitten pretty badly several times when breaking up a fight between his 10 yr old weim and Cassie their GSD. He dives between them or grabs collars, scruff etc and gets nailed every time. Of course I've told him how to break the dogs up but he doesn't listen. When they start he starts screaming at them and when that doesn't work he dives in!
My mom has not allowed him to go to the doctor for the bites - even though they were pretty deep punctures. She was concerned about what would happen if you say they are dog bites. 

You can't really lie and say it was a strange dog because then I think you will have to go through the rabies shots!!


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

I am in the same situation as pupsreq - all my dog bites have been from breaking up dog fights. One was severe enough to require me to get IV anti biotics - I had a nice infection starting to work its way through my bloodstream. I've not needed care in other cases. I would caution people to be careful about NOT getting medical treatment. A systemic infection can be life threatening.

In my case, the emergency room did have to report it, I did have to go and file a police report. It was my own dog that bit me. (Is it considered a bite if you stick your hand in their mouth to try and break up a fight and you get your finger between their teeth? I know not the smartest move, but as noted, you act on instinct and adrenaline when a fight breaks out) I made sure that it was noted that he had not intentional bitten me, it was my stupidity. They were supposed to come and check his shot records, they never did.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

I haven't had to break up any fights here, when they get too into things I tell them to "Knock it off" before it escalates and then they settle down.

When I'm volunteering at the shelter if there's a fight in a kennel I first tell them to knock it off, then I jiggle the handle and ask if they want to go for a walk, then I'll kick the gate(it's very loud), after that try and lower the 'guillotine' which separates the kennel in the middle, and if all that doesn't work I'll leave them to go get the hose and spray them with cold water. I've never dealt with a fight that continued past kicking the gate, but that's the procedure for it. 
Never getting between a dog fight was one of the first things they told us in training.

Once when walking with Cheyenne, a dog was barking from its yard at us and then a man let the dog out the front door. The dog immediately attacked Cheyenne, catching her and me both off guard. I was shocked and it happened so fast, but the dog bit me on the hand holding Cheyenne's leash as well. The man got his dog and went inside but we called Animal Control, I let them know the bite was likely misplaced and not directed towards me but it didn't seem to make any difference - the dog was not up to date on vaccinations or registered so it was taken for quarantine, turns out it had a bite history, was euthanized, and I know the man spent some time in jail over the incident but not exactly sure what happened with that. Cheyenne had punctures in her chest and a cut on her leg, but was overall okay and my bite wasn't too bad either.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I did some checking here and found out that yes, if my dog bit me when I was trying to break up a fight, it would still be considered a bite even though it would have been my hand in the way of their teeth in an effort to possibly save them from serious injury or worse. If it punctures the skin it's a dog bite and the whole rabies quarantine routine comes into play. Also found out they would very possibly consider a dog fight as a potential vicious dog incident which falls under me harboring a vicious dog(s). I guess I better hope for the best that no dog fight ever happens here that results in me getting bitten to the point of needing medical assistance.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

When out pit would fight with Dutch.. Nothing stopped them but being physically pulled apart. They both grappled and held on. I was alone during the first one (I am 5'5 ). Together, the dogs outweigh me, and are pure muscle. Thank god, the pit was wearing a collar, I managed to get a hold of it, but slipped and they went under our 1.5' crawl spaced under out deck, I was NOT getting under there and having my face in biting range. I used a truck/dolly and rammed in between them, Dutch broke off and started away, out from under the deck, and the pit jumped her again. Dutch was on her back, and I managed to grab the pit again and pull her back, Dutch left, Dutch got one hole in her chest and the pit had many lacerations and her ear was ripped.

The second time wasn't bad, they were swimming together, and things like this would set them off, first Dutch put the pit under the water, before I could get out there, the pit wrapped her legs around Dutch's neck and was forcing her head down, I got a tight hold on the pit and managed to keep Dutch away until we were in. They had several near fights after this, pit would jump on her back and try to dominate, and I could catch it quick enough. 

The third fight I had two other adults and one BAWLING child... They were playing and it turned fast... The pit held on the whole time, luckily Dutch's skin is loose, and everything she grabbed was just loose neck skin. Dutch crushed her nose and put many punctures on her legs, ripped the inside of her ear, and gave her a **** of a lot of new facial cuts. One of us threw water, they let go, but for some **** reason my mother (who was there) let go on the pit when the water hit, and she jumped right back on Dutch... The other twp held onto the dogs, while I picked up a small table and stuck it's leg into the pits mouth (behind the teeth) and she let go. I dragged Dutch into the basement and the pit into the tub after I locked Dutch up.

The last time with Dutch was because a family member snuck the pit out to see if she'd get along with Dutch, after my many warning NOT to EVER let them back together, surprise surprise, fight broke out, but someone nearby had some scolding hot coffee that broke them up immediately, the pit had a gash across her face. She had to be walked past Dutch on a short lead, and she'd either sniff warily, or lunge. 

The fights between the pit and Sparkles.. First time there was no blood on Sparkles, and it was because the pit was being very excited playing with me and Sparkles got jealous. Second time, the same family member let them together to see what would happen, BAM, ball of rolling snarling dogs. Sparkles got hurt this time, she had a scar on her back still, right over her spine. 3rd fight between them was very small, no injuries, this happened a day after the fight with Dutch, a quick "HEY! NO!" and pulling the pit back stopped it. The very last fight was with Sparkles, completely unprovoked, the pit ran through the house because she heard a noise, oblivious to my commands, and pounced on a sleeping Sparkles, she locked onto Sparkles shoulder and lifted her into the air, 4 of us got into it, the two heaviest were on top of the pit to keep her from shaking her head, I had Sparkles, I pried her teeth our of the pit and held her while she screamed, the 4th person went to get a spatula to open the pits mouth, but my father, who was there and jumped in, stuck his hand into the pit's mouth and pried it open, he got 8-9 punctures from the pit trying to grab Sparkles again. I ran out with my baby screaming her heart out in my arms and we were at the emergency vet within 20 minutes. Her shoulder muscle was crushed, and the puncture was about 1.5' deep.

My signature should tell you what the end result was...

That was the worst day of my life so far.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Just so you know, this is pretty much exactly what the fights looked like... Very graphic video, nobody dies, but this is what I had to face, alone at times... I feel so bad for this breed, they never asked to be bred this way:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXiO_duXa5A

I have terrible goose bumps form this, my absolute worst fear with mine now that I have seen it. The little grey bitch on here reminds my of the way or was exactly...


----------

